# اوتو ليسب يفيد المساحين



## م علي بن عفيف (25 أكتوبر 2008)

وهذا شكل الاحداثيات بعد الاخراج


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (25 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## م علي بن عفيف (25 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## م علي بن عفيف (25 أكتوبر 2008)

وفي الاخير مرفوع لكم ملف الاوتوليسب
وارجو الدعاء لي ولوالدي


----------



## عمروعلى3 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع جيد
تستحق عليه الثناء

ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## مهندس مضر (26 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :
بارك الله فيك على هذا الـ lisp و لكن ارجو التوضيح ،بعد ان اختار اول نقطة تظهر لي رسالة
Specify height <3.0000> و بعدها رسالة اخرى Specify rotation angle of text <0>ولا اعرف ما هو السبب ، علما" اني عملت كل ما هو مطلوب و حولت text height الى 0 وتظهر لي الرسائل اعلاه و مشكور مقدما"


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا استاذ عمروعلى على المرور الكريم


----------



## مهندس مضر (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً على الاجابة و التوضيح و بارك الله فيك


----------



## المساح محمود حسين (30 أكتوبر 2008)

انا ايظا حصل لي نفس الشي بالنسبة لاختيار الملف راح يكون بصيغة ايش اكسل اوايش بالضبط او هو من نفسه بيعمل ملف لاني انا بنزل نقاط من على الاتوكاد وماعندي نقاط معلومة مسبقا بملف معين
وشكرا يعطيك الف عافية 
ولك خالص دعائي بالتوفيق


ابو حسيـــــن...


----------



## المساح محمود حسين (30 أكتوبر 2008)

اقدم لكم i lisp عن طريقة يمكن عمل جدول لاحداثيات بجدول اكسل من اى رسومات اوتو كاد

الطريقة من قائمة tooles لوحة رسم الاوتوكاد اتبع مايلى:
1-tooles
2-load application
3-تختار من look in المكان اللى انت حافظ فية الlisp إختار الlisp ثم اضغط load
4-ثم فى مكان الاوامر تحت فى لوحة الاوتوكاداكتب i ثم enter هتجيلك الرسالة دى
get name of new file (name.ext( هتكتب مثلاD:/m.ext حيث Dاى جزء من اجزاء الهارد اوF بمعنى اصح المكان اللى انت عايز تحفظ فية ملف احداثيات الاكسل اللى انت استخرجتة من الاوتوكادوبعدين تدوس ENTER هتجيلك الرسالة دى get no of first point طبعا لو عايز ترقم النقاط اللى هتنزل فى ملف الاكسيل ممكن تبدأبالرقم اللى انت عايزة وخللى بالك الارقام كلها هتتكتب على الرسم يعنى ممكن لو فية شك فى اى نقطة ممكن تشوف رقمها من الرسم وبعدين تدوسenter هتجيلك الرسالة دىselect point وتختار من الرسم النقط اللى حضرتك عايزها وبعدين تدوس enter هيطلب منك تانى فين اسم ومكان الملف بتاع الاكسيل توصفة زى الاول بالظبط وبعدينenter
هيطلب منك تختار اى نقطة فى لوحة الرسم علشان يعملك نفس جدول الاحداثيات على الرسم تختار مكان كويس وكليك فية هتلاقى جدول احداثيات زيى الفل بأرقام النقط واحداثياتها على الرسم
دة طبعا غير اللى موجود فى الاكسيل اللى انت عرفتة من الاول افتح بقى الدريف اللى انت حفظت فية ملفك ثم افتح ملف الاكسيل هتلاقى النقاط مرقمة فى جدول اكسيل محترم


----------



## المساح محمود حسين (30 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي الكريم ممكن تكبر text style من 0.0000 الى 1 وان شاء الله بتطلع عندك النقاط المرقمة ابتدا من 1 او حسب ادخالك وشكرا


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز المساح محمود حسين


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

وهذا شكل الاحداثيات بعد الاخراج


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

اقدم لكم i lisp عن طريقة يمكن عمل جدول لاحداثيات بجدول اكسل من اى رسومات اوتو كاد


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا موضوع جيد
تستحق عليه الثناء

ننتظر منك المزيد*​


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## المساح محمود حسين (1 نوفمبر 2008)

اهلا وسهلا مهندس : علي بن عفيف
حضرتك من وين ممكن نتعرف عليك اخي الكريم
وشكرا على هالمعلومات
يعطيك العافية بدنا المزيد المزيد


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي مصطفى الجمل 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الفهيد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو ماجد (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## أبو ماجد (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاُ


----------



## Mark Axis (5 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you verymuch


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (6 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## moh_hom (6 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورين اخوتي


----------



## الفهيد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم اخواني 

احمد حسين سيد
الفهيد
أبو ماجد
Mark Axis
محمد حسام العاني

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (15 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهاجر (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف

ونشكر طارح الموضوع على جهده‎ ‎

نشكركم بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي احمد عبدالتواب

على المرور


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا مهندس مهااجر على مرورك الكريم 

ويزيدنا شرف

اخوك علي بن عفيف


----------



## محمد الشحات صقر (21 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله اجرا على كل ما تضيفه من معلومات قيمة للشبا ب


----------



## اللورد جميل (22 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز:
انا استخدم نسخة 2007 هل هذا الليسب متوافق


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (22 نوفمبر 2008)

حياك الله مهندس محمد الشحات صقر وجزاك الله خير

نعم يا اللورد الجميل يتوافق إن شاء الله

لانو شغال عندي على 2008
وحياك الله لاي استفسار


----------



## الاصلى (22 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكر لك اخي الاصلي

وحياك الله


----------



## مساح محترف (2 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لكم كل الشكر والتقدير على الشرح الرائع


----------



## محمدالشبروي (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا علي مجهودك


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (2 فبراير 2009)

اشكركم على المرور الكريم ......

مساح محترف محمد الشبروي ,,,,,,,,


----------



## walid0127098538 (3 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng: issa (3 فبراير 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## garary (3 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على مروركم الجميل

walid0127098538
eng: issa
garary


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (27 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## هانى عامر (10 مارس 2009)

شكر جزيلا على هذ لمجهود وجارى التجريب


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (10 مارس 2009)

احمد حسن سيد

هانى عامر 

حياكم اخواني الاعزااااااء وشكرا على المرور


----------



## ROUDS (11 مارس 2009)

المساح محمود حسين قال:


> اقدم لكم i lisp عن طريقة يمكن عمل جدول لاحداثيات بجدول اكسل من اى رسومات اوتو كاد


الاخ الكريم المساح محمود حسين 
فين يا اخى الليسيب اللى انت شرحته ده
لو ممكن ترفعه نستفيد منه 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (11 مارس 2009)

مشكور أخي علي على المعلومات القيمة


وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## alaa eldin farag (11 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (11 مارس 2009)

ROUDS
سامر محمد سامر
alaa eldin farag

شكرا اخواني على المرور


----------



## haval2005 (11 مارس 2009)




----------



## م علي بن عفيف (12 مارس 2009)

الله يسلمك وشكرا على المرور


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (1 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز 
فعلا الشرح كافي ووافي وبسيط وواضح


----------



## محمدسندباد (29 يونيو 2009)

(وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ وَبِالْوَالِدَيْنِ إِحْسَاناً إِمَّا يَبْلُغَنَّ عِنْدَكَ الْكِبَرَ أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ كِلاهُمَا فَلا تَقُلْ لَهُمَا أُفٍّ وَلا تَنْهَرْهُمَا وَقُلْ لَهُمَا قَوْلاً كَرِيماً23)وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنَ الرَّحْمَةِ وَقُلْ رَبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيراً) (الاسراء:23/24).


----------



## محمد عمران (29 يونيو 2009)

والله العظيم ممتاز وشكر جزيلا بس معلومه بسيطه هل الاخداثيات تبداء كالتالى (x.y ) ام (y.x ) ارجو الرد وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed nabil71 (30 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووور جدا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## aamas (1 يوليو 2009)

مجهود رائع و بالتوفيق دائما


----------



## حبيمو (4 يوليو 2009)

بشرحك هذا شرحت صدري و في كثير من مواضعك الواضحة الشرح السهلة الفهم شرح الله صدرك بالإيمان و لكل خير 
و بارك الله في و الديك و غفر لهم و أرضاهم عنك آمين

أخوك الحبيب مراد


----------



## elk5ateb30 (5 يوليو 2009)

مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتشــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرين وياريت المزيد


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (22 يوليو 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء

م ابراهيم بن خليل

محمدسندباد

محمد عمران

ahmed nabil71

aamas

حبيمو

elk5ateb30


شكرا على مروركم الكريم


----------



## ahmadj5 (22 يوليو 2009)

حلو جدا و قمت باستخدام ليسب مشاركة الاخ المساح محمود حسين و فادني كثير و انقذني بصراحة من مأزق كان طلب مني تقسيم حد طريق لمسافات 50 متر و ترقيم النقاط و تسجيل الاحداثيات في اكسل و غظهار جدول في ملف الاتوكاد باحداثيات تلك النقاط و كان هذا الليسب الجميل 
زادكم الله علما و كل الشكر للأخ المساح محمود حسين


----------



## محمد أحمد المحمد (22 يوليو 2009)

شكرا كثيرا ع هذا الليسب المفيد جدا للمساحين 
والله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## abedodeh (23 يوليو 2009)

الاخ الفاضل حفظك الله 
يمكن ادخال هذه النقاط مباشرة الى جهاز التوتال ستاشن عن طريق برنامج lieca geo office
وذلك عن طريق فتح هذا الفايل من coordinate editor ثم عمل تعديلات معينة عليه ثم نقلة الى جهاز التوتال


----------



## أشرف عبد الرحمن (23 يوليو 2009)

شكرا يا على على الليسب ونتمنى المزيد من المشاركات


----------



## qop100 (23 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا خي ع المجهود


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (24 يوليو 2009)

حلوة قوي التحميل الدائم لللسبات
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس1400 (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## مش لاقي (24 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## ابوعمر عبدالعزيز م (25 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل ونفعك بعلمة


----------



## mohie sad (25 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## هانى عامر (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abu_karam (16 يونيو 2010)

انا عندي ليسب مشابه له وهو HM
ولكنه يطلب الامتداد الكامل للملف اي انك انت تكون عامل ملف في جهاز الكمبيوتر وتحفظو في اي مكان وعند طلب اسم الملف تكتي الامتداد ومن ثم اسم الملف ويكون ايضا بصيغة txt ولا تحتاج ان تعمل بحث عن الملف 
مثلا يعني عندنا ملف على ال Dواسمو ASBUILT واحنا رح نسمي الملف باسم AA 
يكون الامتداد كالتالي
D:/ASBUILT/AA.TXT


----------



## مصطفي حامد حجازي (21 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز انته شرحت كيفية استخدام الليسب ولكن بالله عليك اين الليسب


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (21 نوفمبر 2010)

مصطفي حامد حجازي قال:


> الاخ العزيز انته شرحت كيفية استخدام الليسب ولكن بالله عليك اين الليسب


 

_في المرفقات يا قمر _​


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خير
عندى مجموعة كبيرة وبالشرح المفصل
من ملفات الاوتوليسب ان شاء الله يتم رفعها 
قريباً على الملتقى


----------



## assuamro (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## مصطفي حامد حجازي (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا قمر علي الرد ولكن مفيش حاجه ظهرت في المرفقات يا قمر


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*أولا جزاك الله كل خير ثانيا أخواني الأعزاء الأخ علي قام بالشرح بالتفصيل وأنا أتبع هذه الطريقة وغيرها وقد كان شرحه دقيقا وبالتفصيل ولا يظهر أي رسالة غير الذي ذكر ولكن الرسائل التي ذكرتموها هي عبارة عن ارتفاع وزاوية دوران النص على الرسم وتتمة لما ذكره الأخ علي فنحن عندما نحصل على الإحداثيات بشكل نص لازم نحولها لأكسل من أجل الاستفادة منها ويتم ذلك كما يلي :
بعد أن نبحث عن الملف ونقوم بفتحة نقوم بنسخ القيم الموجودة بداخله وننتقل للأكسل نفتح ملف جديد ونقوم بنسخ القيم فيه 
تأتي القيم بعمود واحد ولكن عدة خلايا
نقوم باختيار أيقونة بيانات من أعلى جدول الاكسل ثم نختار أيقونة النص إلى أعمدة بعد ان نكون قد اخترنا البيانات اي حددنا القيم بالخلايا 
نختار محدد ثم التالي
نقوم بتفعيل مسافة ثم التالي
الوجة أي بأي خلايا تود وضع القيم
نختار الخلايا ثم انهاء
وهكذا نكون قد حصلنا على الاحداثيات بجدول اكسل 
والسلام عليكم ودمتم سالمين*


----------



## ahmadj5 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس رحم (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## ابوفاروق2020 (9 أبريل 2011)

انا بجرب البرنامج وبكتبpt ولكن يطلع رسالة Press F1 for help مش عارف الغلط فين


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (10 أبريل 2011)

هنالك خطوة مفقودة 

اعتقد انها تحميل الليسب

هل اتبعت جميع الخطوات ؟


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (10 أبريل 2011)

لازم تفتح تولز من الأعلى ثم تختار الاوتوليسب وأهم شي لازم تعمل خصائص الخط قبل كل شي يعني مارح يشتغل اذا ماكان ارتفاع النص بيساوي الواحد


----------



## ahmed wahed (11 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## imad kharma (11 أبريل 2011)

أخي الكريم شكرا لك ولكن واجهتني هذه المشكلة
Horizontal Scale 1:

Prefix Code:0

Start Number:1

*Error: bad argument type: numberp: nil

يرجى المساعدة


----------



## محمد سعيد عبدالصمد (19 أبريل 2011)

*عند استخدام lisp ال pt تظهر رسالة 
value must be positev and nonzero 
و لا يعمل فما الحل*​


----------



## falconsky2008 (19 يونيو 2011)

شكرا للمهندس على وشكرا للأخ محمود حسين على هذه المعلومات القيمة بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## hamidbabiker (20 يونيو 2011)

الاخوة القائمون على هذا المنتدى الرائع الاخوة المهندسون 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا انا عضو معكم جديد في هذا المنتدى فهل تقبلوني معكم 
والله انا استفدت كتير كتير كتير من هذا المنتدى لما فيه من معلومات قيمة وسهلة الاستخدام وكاسبة للزمن 
فاشكركم على هذا العمل الرائع المفيد وربنا يزيدكم علما وينفعنا بما علمنا جميعا 
الشكر الخاص للمهندس صاحب الموضوع وانشاء الله ربنا يغفر له ولوالديه ويبارك لنا وله في كل صغيرة وكبيرة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أيمن سيد سيد على (20 يونيو 2011)

اخواتى الأعزاء لابد قبل تفعيل هذا الليسب الدخول اولا الى format ثم text style وتعديل ارتفاع التيكست text hight من 0 الى 0.30 ثم OK


----------



## أيمن سيد سيد على (20 يونيو 2011)

ايضا لا داعى للبحث عن مكان ملفالنقاط داخل الكمبيوتر ولكن تقدر تضيفى الى مكان معلوم مثلا فى D DEIVE OR C DRIVE بدل من ان تكتب اسم الملف aly.txt ثم بعدين تبحث لا ممكن تكتب d:/aly.txt وهكذا يتم تخليق ملف تيكست داخل ال D Drive وشكرا


----------



## noor-noor (20 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ماجد عطا (17 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخى اللهم/ لا تجعل لهما ذنبا إلا غفرته , ولا هما إلا فرجته , ولا حاجة من حوائج 
الدنيا هي لك رضا ولهما فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها


----------

